# Οικονομική ενίσχυση για την Κ. Κούνεβα



## Elsa (Dec 26, 2008)

Αντιγράφω από εδώ:

Ο λογαριασμός ενίσχυσης της Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα, της συνδικαλίστριας που έπεσε θύμα δολοφονικής επίθεσης με βιτριόλι της εργοδοτικής τρομοκρατίας.

*5012 019021 277* Τράπεζα Πειραιώς
DECHEVA ELENA KUEVA KOSTADINKA NIKOLOVA

Διαβάστε για την μαφιόζικη επίθεση επίσης στο TVXS.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 26, 2008)

Αυτό με σόκαρε όταν το διάβασα. Φρίκη!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Επίκαιρη παρέμβαση στην διαφημιστική αφίσα του ΗΣΑΠ, από εδώ.


----------

